# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Den's return?

## wweisben

I think when sam digs up dens body they only find things like:

Shoes
and other things he might have been wearing

The body cant be found because it has dissapered (disintrigated) (WELL WALFORD THINKS THAT) into the cement they layed. And in a few years i think den will return and the storyline will be he came to and left shoes and stuff behind to make it look like he was dead. 

This would make a huge storyline 

O AND YOU WILL NEVER GET DEN OUTTA THE QUEEN VIC!  :Cheer:   :Mad:   :Moonie:   :Cartman:   :Crying:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

omg

----------


## Bryan

is thus your idea or a real spoiler, funny how the pic showing dens leg is shaped like a leg   :Ponder:

----------


## eastenders mad

really oh well i hope he dosen't come back in future cause that means ee is really sad

----------


## alan45

Surely they would not insult our intelligence by bringing him back again. One totally implausiable return was enough

----------


## crazygirl

even if his body has rotted away his bones will be there

----------


## CrazyLea

if ee ever did that that would be well stupid.

----------


## kelly05

No way!!!!! They cant even think about doing that

----------


## Chris_2k11

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jade

Moving to rumour mill

----------


## xStephaniex

> really oh well i hope he dosen't come back in future cause that means ee is really sad


yeh a first come back after 14 years was yeh good, but a second time !!! i dont think so lol... and dont they burry den ! lol

----------


## JustJodi

> Surely they would not insult our intelligence by bringing him back again. One totally implausiable return was enough


*CAN EVERY ONE SAY amen TO THIS POST???? AMEN.. let the man stay in his grave this time !!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Bryan

> *CAN EVERY ONE SAY amen TO THIS POST???? AMEN.. let the man stay in his grave this time !!!!!!!!!*


well until a fortnights time! lol!   :Lol:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i wounder if this got any rhing to do with shannis leaves

----------


## JustJodi

> I think when sam digs up dens body they only find things like:
> 
> Shoes
> and other things he might have been wearing
> 
> The body cant be found because it has dissapered (disintrigated) (WELL WALFORD THINKS THAT) into the cement they layed. And in a few years i think den will return and the storyline will be he came to and left shoes and stuff behind to make it look like he was dead. 
> 
> This would make a huge storyline 
> 
> O AND YOU WILL NEVER GET DEN OUTTA THE QUEEN VIC!


*where can i view this photo every one is talking about  ...and where did u get this story?? ( if it isn't a SPOILER ) ????*

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> *where can i view this photo every one is talking about  ...and where did u get this story?? ( if it isn't a SPOILER ) ????*


The pic is a few posts down on this page here . 
In the bottom right pic you can see a leg.   :Sick:

----------


## JustJodi

*WARNING THESE SITES ARE  NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED,, THERE ARE PHOTOS IN THESE SITES .. SO PROCEED WITH CAUTION  YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED* 
*my guess is EE is not going to use this info  but if they wanted to make the story line gripping and realistic  this is what they would be researching.*


http://deathonline.net/decomposition/index.htm





http://www.deathonline.net/decomposi...tion/index.htm

*Lets go thru these sites and see just how Stinky Den will look,, check out the time line and the type of"resting place"  then you can get a better idea ...*

----------


## JustJodi

> The pic is a few posts down on this page here . 
> In the bottom right pic you can see a leg.


 

 :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   can't see them  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## lucky girl 99

wat we on about im confused    :Ponder:

----------


## 13vicky13

den doesn't come back coz dey wrote im out of eastenders for good!!!!

----------


## ghosthunter5487

I heard Den might return in 2006!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> I heard Den might return in 2006!!!


*As what ??????  there is no way in heck hes coming back this time *

----------


## wweisben

or a little update he could have left his stuff there and run off . it might be years before he returns but it has logic behind it . the storyline would be real if he left his clothes and run away

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

That would be ridiculous. He certainly looked dead to me.

----------


## hayley

> even if his body has rotted away his bones will be there


Unless betty ate them!! lol!!   :Lol:

----------


## Abi

:Lol: 

I always knew there was something about that dog.....

 :Rotfl:

----------


## hayley

lol!
Yeah me too, i can imagine it now, not only did den die with paulines doggie doorstop her dog eats the rest!

----------


## Abi

That would be mental!

In that case, EE might consider it! :P

----------


## hayley

lol!

----------


## JustJodi

> That would be mental!
> 
> In that case, EE might consider it! :P


*with the storylines EE has forced down our throats the past few months,, this is the most plausable idea by far,, let Betty have the bones,,, or Genghis ?????  *

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

They can't bring him back, lol! It's just silly.

----------


## Abi

It wouldn't work. It was stupid doing it once, but twice?!?!? Come on thats just plain wierd!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yeap, I agree, it would be ott.

----------


## Abi

Completly

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

But you know what soaps are like, very unpredictable.

----------


## ghosthunter5487

But there is alot of people saying that he is goin to return

----------


## JustJodi

> But there is alot of people saying that he is goin to return


*Ok granted ALOT of people say he is going to return, but where is the proof that it was written some where that Leslie Grantham is coming back as Den AGAIN,, I do not see EE writers making the same mistake bringing him back,, I think it would be PLAIN SILLY if that happened,, they would have to be verrrrrrryyyyyyy desperate don't u think   ?????*

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> *Ok granted ALOT of people say he is going to return, but where is the proof that it was written some where that Leslie Grantham is coming back as Den AGAIN,, I do not see EE writers making the same mistake bringing him back,, I think it would be PLAIN SILLY if that happened,, they would have to be verrrrrrryyyyyyy desperate don't u think   ?????*


I think if he ever did come back (again), it would be a very long time away in the distant future.

----------


## eastenderfan_91

to be honest i cant really see this happening a third time it would be a bit stupid really

----------


## JustJodi

> to be honest i cant really see this happening a third time it would be a bit stupid really


EE would be verrrrrrrry desperate if they ALLOWED this to happen after all that happened in the Vic,, I find it highly unlikely old Stinky is gonna be limping back in the Square any time soon,,  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

The truth is that the EE producers dont care about their loyal viewers

----------


## lisa cullumbine

not again totally stupid been there done that

----------


## callummc

i don't think leslie would come back now if they gave him a blank chek,the state ee is in,it would be a case of bring him back,axe the show,and blame it all on leslie,also his mates tish and nigel are leaving

----------


## kayla05

he's dead get over it! he aint coming back, i didn't like him, he used to be great in the 80's, but now he aint!

----------


## x_nikki_x

i heard that sam diggs him up while sharon and dennis are getting married.......but before she does digg him up she trashes the upstairs of the queen vic..and tears apart crissie's escape plan and her plane ticket so she cant leave...then tracy comes up and sam beats her up and locks her up in the bathroom....then sam goes downstairs and starts diggin up the cement where den was buried...den tracy mangages to get up and ring the police...dont know what happens after but i know after a while...when sharon and dennise come back they see the police and they bring out den's body...but sharon doesnt believe its him because i think shes already been through the emotions when her dad wasnt there for 13 yrs or something...but i also heard she ends up collapsing.

*EDIT  - TEXT TALK*

----------


## x_nikki_x

sos if i put the previous in the wrong section.

----------


## the_watts_rule

That jsut would be wrong

----------


## ghosthunter5487

Does anyone think there is a chane of Den coming back this time if they really wanted him to come back?

----------


## squarelady

Errrr, Den's dead.

----------


## ghosthunter5487

I know hes dead but it is a shame he was the best charecter on it, Eastenders is not the same without him!

----------


## squarelady

Yer, but bringing him back again would be a bit lame.

----------


## pops110874

> I know hes dead but it is a shame he was the best charecter on it, Eastenders is not the same without him!


Yep it is a shame - i agree with you he was a great character, an ee legend and I was a bit miffed when he was axed but there is no way he is coming back...........ever.

The fact is, he was killed off and the bbc execs could never risk another den comeback - they were pushing it the first time!!

----------


## Flozza

i no what you meam. it would be funny if he suddenly came alive at his funeral

----------


## Flozza

i no what you mean. it would be funny if he suddenly came alive at his funeral, but it won't happen

----------


## callummc

well i for 1 would accept the ghost theory,if the ghost only appeared to help sharon,i mean den would not rest in peace and disturbing the remains could get him to haunt the vic

----------


## lisa cullumbine

Totally Agreed I Would Like To Have Seen Him Stay Until Phil Come Back Can You Imagine That After What He Did To Phil That Would Have Been Great.

----------


## lisa cullumbine

Yeah Third Time Round Would Be Pretty Hard To Believe Wouldent It

----------


## squarelady

> i no what you mean. it would be funny if he suddenly came alive at his funeral, but it won't happen


Funny yer but comedy is more Corrie's area.

----------


## lisa cullumbine

I Agree Whole Heartdley With You All That Time Waiting For His Return And Boom His Gone Again To Be Honest That Does Get On My Nerves They All Seem To Do It Which Means Storylines That Could Be Have To Be Changed And End Up Naff!

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Smile:  Noe That Was Mentioned I Could Go With That He Could Haunt Phil And Chrissie As Well

----------


## xsoftladybugx

_Are they trying to bring Den back as a ghost...I'm sorry but for me thats an all time low_

----------


## ghosthunter5487

I do miss Den in Eastenders.

----------


## alan45

> I do miss Den in Eastenders.


Well he was out of it for years and the show got on very well without him - his return coincided with the programmes decline in poularity - Maybe thats just a coincidence. In my view he should never have been brought back. He should have remained dead and buried

----------


## callummc

he was brought back cos the ratings were well down,and to help pull ee out of decline,it worked at first,papers called him the 6 million dollar man,cos thats how many veiwers he brought back,didn't last long cos the writing went to sh-t,same will happen with the mitchells,best writers are used for major storylines,christmas episodes etc,then the storylines are passed over to the other writers who think we all need an early nap and what happens,ratings fall again,show starts losing out to emmerdale,slips back into declie,and who gets the blame,the poor actors,ee should wake up,they must have fell asleep reading their own scripts,they need some new blood in the writing dept,before we all turn off cos we want to stay awake

----------


## alan45

Yes his return was a temporary boost for the ailing soap, just as the return of the poison dwarf and the brothers grimm but unless they get their act together then its likel the show will continue its decline

----------


## callummc

Dont you agree its a bit sad,that large amounts of our licence money is being pumped into what was a great show,and instead of using it wisley,their just signing blank checks to the dogger and his family for a quick fix,that'l make em look good for a few weeks,money down the drain as far as i'm concerned,cos in a couple of months ee will be back to square 1,up shi- creek with the dwarf and dogger as their paddles

----------


## alan45

> Dont you agree its a bit sad,that large amounts of our licence money is being pumped into what was a great show,and instead of using it wisley,their just signing blank checks to the dogger and his family for a quick fix,that'l make em look good for a few weeks,money down the drain as far as i'm concerned,cos in a couple of months ee will be back to square 1,up shi- creek with the dwarf and dogger as their paddles


I agree 100% with your take on the soap.  Its a pale imitation of its former glory

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Thumbsdown:  SAME HERE I WAS HOPING HE WOULD BE IN IT WHEN PHIL CAME BACK

----------


## Mr Humphries

If poor old Louise had stay, Den would have still be in it. What was his grim abit of dirty behaviour on a webcam! Oh my god people have done far worse. Kathy was caught years ago give a bloke head in a public layby, Phil beat his reallife girlfriend up, Lynne Slater did drugs, Kat Slater was a total piss head. My God they are human beings for peats sake. I wonder what Sharon and Dennis's real take on it was and if he was still there would they be leave for the 99th time ? 

It would be good to hear from Dot, Pauline, Ian, Pat and go who they would like to see repear back in the soap from the old days.

EE was the best thing since sliced bread years ago, what happened? I cant stand the mitchells, but there where good for a while but everyone secretly hoped that Den would return to put things right, he did if Phil and he did with Sam. Peggy never even met the bloody bloke and as for Grant surely that was one mouth watering fight that could not be missed.

If I was at the BBC I would bring him back within a flash, ingore the people that say they would turn off because they bloody would not. Yes it would be difficult to bring him back, but my god, it is possible. The future storyline would out weight the cheesy one of bring him back.

They should have just written him out and have done with it. But know that bloody new women K.H. (The Eastend Murder) wanted to stamp her authority and decided he should die again. Surely someone in the BBC's finance department should have said, "Wow what a minute he just cost us 1/4 million to bring him back, you cant just waste that" But No.

Totally Madness. Bring Back Den. Third time lucky!!!

----------


## emma_strange

> I do miss Den in Eastenders.


same

----------


## callummc

I to miss den,and wouldn't care what idiotic way they used to bring him back,den was the best charector ee ever had,i miss his one liners and the way he protected his daughter,and the way he allways got his own way in the end,he made ee unmissable for me,unlike certain other charectors who make me want to turn off,maybe he should have been left under the celler,then us den fans could live in hope he wasnt there,i wonder what his final line meant though-you'll never get me out of the vic

----------


## JustJodi

> If poor old Louise had stay, Den would have still be in it. What was his grim abit of dirty behaviour on a webcam! Oh my god people have done far worse. Kathy was caught years ago give a bloke head in a public layby, Phil beat his reallife girlfriend up, Lynne Slater did drugs, Kat Slater was a total piss head. My God they are human beings for peats sake. I wonder what Sharon and Dennis's real take on it was and if he was still there would they be leave for the 99th time ? 
> 
> It would be good to hear from Dot, Pauline, Ian, Pat and go who they would like to see repear back in the soap from the old days.
> 
> EE was the best thing since sliced bread years ago, what happened? I cant stand the mitchells, but there where good for a while but everyone secretly hoped that Den would return to put things right, he did if Phil and he did with Sam. Peggy never even met the bloody bloke and as for Grant surely that was one mouth watering fight that could not be missed.
> 
> If I was at the BBC I would bring him back within a flash, ingore the people that say they would turn off because they bloody would not. Yes it would be difficult to bring him back, but my god, it is possible. The future storyline would out weight the cheesy one of bring him back.
> 
> They should have just written him out and have done with it. But know that bloody new women K.H. (The Eastend Murder) wanted to stamp her authority and decided he should die again. Surely someone in the BBC's finance department should have said, "Wow what a minute he just cost us 1/4 million to bring him back, you cant just waste that" But No.
> ...


 :Bow:   :Bow:  *You said it baby !!!!! I think it would have been a wicked trick trying to bring him back.. but whoa Mr H  u really said a MOUTH FULL,,*

----------


## JustJodi

> I to miss den,and wouldn't care what idiotic way they used to bring him back,den was the best charector ee ever had,i miss his one liners and the way he protected his daughter,and the way he allways got his own way in the end,he made ee unmissable for me,unlike certain other charectors who make me want to turn off,maybe he should have been left under the celler,then us den fans could live in hope he wasnt there,i wonder what his final line meant though-you'll never get me out of the vic


*Call I was thinking the same thing,, as long as he REMAINED buried there was a chance he might come back.. I liked him but I didn't like him ya know,, he really made EE interesting..*

----------


## Mr Humphries

> *You said it baby !!!!! I think it would have been a wicked trick trying to bring him back.. but whoa Mr H  u really said a MOUTH FULL,,*



It needed saying Jodi! It is madness and I read in the sun newspaper today that the mitchells are going to wreck everything they can to get back what was theres! Oh my god Its so boring how many more times can Phil flush Ian's head down the toilet. Its crap the whole thing is crap least with Den we had someone who could stand up to them.

I cant believe that Kat, Chrissie, Alfie, Sharon, Dennis & Johnny are all leaving. Its madness

----------


## callummc

I can see the scriptwriters totaly destroying ee to give everything back to the mitchells,next salute,babs will say her healths failing through workload and quit,steve being a bit of a chancer will do somthing else stupid and get fired and grant well he wont plan to stick around anyway,what problems the scriptwriters will have then,ee back in the doldrums and probably facing the axe,

----------


## ghosthunter5487

I reckon the could find a way to bring him back they have done it before.

----------


## alan45

> I reckon the could find a way to bring him back they have done it before.


They brought him back once with a totally absurd and unbelievable storyline. Even the bosses at EE wouldnt be silly enoughto insult peoples intelligence again  :Angry:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Dosen't This Need To Be Closed As Its All Sort Of Solved Now?

----------


## Abbie

> Dosen't This Need To Be Closed As Its All Sort Of Solved Now?


thats what i was thinking

----------


## alan45

It will be solved tomorrow night when the coffin goes into the grave again.  I wonder will there be enough room in it considering there are already two burials in it

----------


## Abbie

> It will be solved tomorrow night when the coffin goes into the grave again.  I wonder will there be enough room in it considering there are already two burials in it


oh right

----------


## ghosthunter5487

> I to miss den,and wouldn't care what idiotic way they used to bring him back,den was the best charector ee ever had,i miss his one liners and the way he protected his daughter,and the way he allways got his own way in the end,he made ee unmissable for me,unlike certain other charectors who make me want to turn off,maybe he should have been left under the celler,then us den fans could live in hope he wasnt there,i wonder what his final line meant though-you'll never get me out of the vic



They could find a way to bring him back if they really wanted too.

----------


## alan45

> They could find a way to bring him back if they really wanted too.


There is absolutely no plausible way they can bring him back. They suspended belief when they brought him back last year. It was impossible for even the producers of EE to raise him from the dead yet they tried and IMHO failed miserably leaving more holes in his return than the average colander  :Angry:

----------


## callummc

> They could find a way to bring him back if they really wanted too.


I agree with you,and like the last time once he was back it would be like hed never been away,by the way a few weeks ago you posted a link to a den-leslie website which i thought was great,even though you cant post the link can you please tell me how to get there,thanks

----------


## alan45

> I agree with you,and like the last time once he was back it would be like hed never been away,


Sorry I have on this occasion to disagree with you. I feel it would be a gross insult to the viewers intelligence if Den were to be raised from the dead for a second time. Has he more lives than the average cat. Certainly has the morals of an alleycat.  The simple fact is DEN was dead and buried 14 years ago and dead he should have remained  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Indeed.  Well summarised Alan.  Us adults never forget.   :Smile:

----------


## ghosthunter5487

> I agree with you,and like the last time once he was back it would be like hed never been away,by the way a few weeks ago you posted a link to a den-leslie website which i thought was great,even though you cant post the link can you please tell me how to get there,thanks


You go to the MSN hompage and go into groups. In the groups search type in Den Watts.

----------


## Keating's babe

> Indeed.  Well summarised Alan.  Us adults never forget.


Agreed. He should have been left in the past as a legend.  It was implausible to bring him back from the dead after 14 years.  Yet when they did it they didn't fill in all the gaps properly.  :Ponder:

----------


## alan45

> It was implausible to bring him back from the dead after 14 years.  Yet when they did it they didn't fill in all the gaps properly.


THats because it was impossible to fill in the gaps. Den was positively identified and buried end of story. No amount of spin can change that  :Nono:

----------


## Luna

He's dead - deal with it!!

----------


## hayley

> Sorry I have on this occasion to disagree with you. I feel it would be a gross insult to the viewers intelligence if Den were to be raised from the dead for a second time. Has he more lives than the average cat. Certainly has the morals of an alleycat.  The simple fact is DEN was dead and buried 14 years ago and dead he should have remained


I agree. But i think it has made a good storyline killing him! (again!)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Sorry no offence, but we will have to agree to disagree there.  His second death was awful (though I suppose being shot by daffodils first time round was just as silly!).  His resurrection by Sam on August 29th was woeful due to the many caveats in the storyline, and tonight's episode (what I saw of it) was also a dreadful cliched episode - written by Rob Gittens surprise surprise.     :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  And as an overview, rewriting history was unforgivable in my mind.  He was dead in 1989 and buried in 1990.  That should have been it, de facto.  That was until Louise Berridge came on the scene.    :Thumbsdown:  

Never mind eh.  :Smile:

----------


## Jade

Does this thread need closing now? Den is dead (again) and EE hopefully have alot more creadbility than to bring him back for the third time (lucky, hope not)?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well if the viewers find the current stuff a turn-off and Kate Harwood is under presuure in her job, you never know.....

----------


## alan45

> Does this thread need closing now? Den is dead (again) and EE hopefully have alot more creadbility than to bring him back for the third time (lucky, hope not)?


Its EE we are talking about here credibility is never an issue nor realism maybe we sould archive this thread and put it on hold until the return of Den3

----------


## Jade

Well you no what they say the sequal is never as good and the third time is just shear desperation....

----------


## alan45

> Well you no what they say the sequal is never as good and the third time is just shear desperation....


Exactly     just look at alfie/kay/mo  desperation or what ??????????

----------


## Jade

desperation leading to pathetic

----------


## Richie_lecturer

..pathetic leading to lots of head scratching and p45's....

----------


## Jade

and loss of viewers

----------


## Richie_lecturer

and loss of no confidence in EE management

----------


## alan45

> desperation leading to pathetic


 and lots more mitchell crap and excuses and conspiracy theories against itv followed by glib promises that ee is getting better

----------


## Richie_lecturer

and then EE gets axed and people still say it's getting better.

----------


## alan45

> and then EE gets axed and people still say it's getting better.


yes it was going to be brill when berridge took over  then who can forget ALL HAIL KATHLEEN HUTCHISON  EEs superhero  what do we get same crap different week  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richie_lecturer

and all we get from Harwood is Har*d* wood.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

it really is getting worse

----------


## callummc

> You go to the MSN hompage and go into groups. In the groups search type in Den Watts.


Thanks for the information,dne watts is a legend,and i'll bet he does come back if and when leslie agrees even if its only as a ghost,itd make a great christmas episode,EE seem to like copying filme they could re do christmas carrol with den has the ghost

----------


## alan45

> ,EE seem to like copying filme they could re do christmas carrol with den has the ghost


Or Zombies - Dawn of the DEN  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## the_watts_rule

That would be just so wrong    :Sick:

----------


## callummc

well it looks like i'm not the only one who didn't want to den buried,emmerdale won hands down probably through den fans not wanting to see him laid to rest,serves ee right,bet leslie was laughing his socks of

----------


## ghosthunter5487

More and More people want Den back including myself so they might bring him back.

----------


## alan45

> More and More people want Den back including myself so they might bring him back.


Can you suggest a belivable return for him  :Searchme:

----------


## hayley

> More and More people want Den back including myself so they might bring him back.


how on earth are they going to get him back, in some way which is believeable? As sam kind of dug him up and identified the body, and the took a DNA sample from dennis!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Can you suggest a belivable return for him


Well that wasn't a worry of the producers when they brought him back in 2003.    :Ponder:  So who knows...

----------


## emma_strange

they could do like a haunting thing, him haunting chrissie, or voices or something

----------


## alan45

They arent even able to bring Janine back for her trial so what would be the point of the phantom of the webcam

----------


## Chris_2k11

'phantom of the webcam'   :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> 'phantom of the webcam'


Dont get me wrong. I loved the original Den. It was a huge mistake to kill him off the first time but an even bigger mistake to bring him back with such a crap storyline

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Dont get me wrong. I loved the original Den. It was a huge mistake to kill him off the first time but an even bigger mistake to bring him back with such a crap storyline


Well I never got to see the original Den, wasn't even born! lol  :Sad:  I've heard him & Angie were great in those days though.

----------


## alan45

> Well I never got to see the original Den, wasn't even born! lol I've heard him & Angie were great in those days though.


They were both brfilliant

----------


## Chris_2k11

> They were both brfilliant


Shame I never got to see any of it lol.

----------


## alan45

> Shame I never got to see any of it lol.


Thats why i get so frustrated when people talk about how brilliant it is now. It was really fantastic back then

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes, the show is now a parady of itself sadly, particularly when comparing it to the first few years.  What must Julia be thinking now from the skies of Hertfordshire....

Den and Angie were brilliant, though I felt the character Den did lose something once Angie left for Spain in '88 - still brilliant though.  Wow Angie and Den's rows, they were brilliant.  It was sad when he was 'killed' in '89 but I think they did it at the right time, perhaps, as I feel he might have gone a bit stale into the early 90s when the Mitchells turned up.  
Thus, as I have said before, he should never have returned in 2003.  His acting had dropped in those 14 years, as had the quality of storylines.  Obviously he could have been Lawrence Olivier for all I care last year, the fact is he was buried in 1990 and that was the book closed, de facto.  He was dead and buried, no going back.  Some people at Elstree however had different ideas.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


What did amaze me however, in an article I read by Berridge last year was that EE bosses were planning on bringing him back, ever since he was first killed.  It just shows the 90s team at EE were not as special as they were made out to be.

----------


## callummc

Its a matter of opinion,a lot of us liked dens return,and are not looking forward to the tellytubbys retun at all,if the mitchells are given bad scripts like the rest of the cast are,well things will only go further into decline,theres nothing wrong with the actors they are just being given pathetic storylines,thats what happened to leslie with the pathetic zoe storyline

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well yes, I generally agree with you there, I also detest the Mitchell brand, and have not relished the return of Peggy, nor am I relishing the return of Grant and Philip.  I would imagine if they cack their scripts and storylines up, at a time when EE would have cleared away lots of its main characters such as Sharon and Chrissie, it could turn out to be another nail in EE's coffin.

Good post.  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Humphries

The Minute he went in that ground last week was the end of Eastenders of me. He should not have been killed off again, it was the biggest mistake ever. Yes people hated the character, no people loved him, one thing for sure is that Den has the last life, because in the years he was gone, he was always talked about and now he has gone again he will still be talked about. He made that show what it is today and no matter how many silly young people disagree it is true. He has given us some of the most brilliant storylines and he would have continued too. The mitchells will be nothing without the Watts to fight against. Steve Owen, Andy Hunter and Johnny Allen simply never cut the mustard and where no matches for the mitchells the only one was Den he managed to con them all and have two of them in jail and take all there businesses.

I doubt Eastenders will last another 2 years at most, unless they do the right thing and bring Den back again, but frankly it wont work again unless it done very very soon. They could do it.

----------


## alan45

> I doubt Eastenders will last another 2 years at most, unless they do the right thing and bring Den back again, but frankly it wont work again unless it done very very soon. They could do it.


Please tell me how they could bring him back with any story that was in the least bit believeable.  :Searchme:

----------


## Jade

it was his dopple ganger (sp?) that was killed not Den all along there has been two Dens??

No beleivable or credable - but hey whens that ever stopped them.

Should this thread now be moved to Fantsey Storylines?

----------


## callummc

anything is beleivable in ee,think about whats beleivable about a small square with a small community where they still have 2 murderers living,theve had a lot more over the years,i mean i live on a large council estate and yes we all know someone whos lost someone to murder,but on the full estate not just in one little square

----------


## alan45

> anything is beleivable in ee,think about whats beleivable about a small square with a small community where they still have 2 murderers living,theve had a lot more over the years,i mean i live on a large council estate and yes we all know someone whos lost someone to murder,but on the full estate not just in one little square


Albert Square like Coronation Street is a microcosm (sp?) of the wider area thats why everything happens in the small area.  There are probably more deaths per 1000 in Emmerdale than there are in Baghdad.

Anyways I am open to suggestions as to how DEN could feasibly return. He was dead in 1990 and that should have been an end to it

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Let's face it, if EE bring Den back AGAIN, they may as well not wait for the public reaction and just take it off the air immediately. 

2006 already looks like a make or break year for the ailing soap, and I think bringing Den back from the dead back for a third time would finish it off.

----------


## callummc

no one charector can finish off ee or save it,only good writing and consistant storylines ,den was as still is one of ee best charectors,so is alfie but personally i hate kat and alfie and cant wait to see the back of them,but no doubt when their gone people will want them back,not me,i would dance on the roof tops to have den back and cringe in the corner if alfie was coming back,to each his own,if we was all the same ee would only need 2 or 3 charectors to make its its show a hit,as it is they cant please everone,at the minute their having problems pleasing anyone

----------


## dddMac1

i don't think they should bring him back

----------


## inkyskin

> Can you suggest a belivable return for him


How about as a ghost!  :Rotfl:   it's really only the only way he could come back!  

Den watts 'Allo Princess' Oooooooooo  :Lol:

----------


## ghosthunter5487

> The Minute he went in that ground last week was the end of Eastenders of me. He should not have been killed off again, it was the biggest mistake ever. Yes people hated the character, no people loved him, one thing for sure is that Den has the last life, because in the years he was gone, he was always talked about and now he has gone again he will still be talked about. He made that show what it is today and no matter how many silly young people disagree it is true. He has given us some of the most brilliant storylines and he would have continued too. The mitchells will be nothing without the Watts to fight against. Steve Owen, Andy Hunter and Johnny Allen simply never cut the mustard and where no matches for the mitchells the only one was Den he managed to con them all and have two of them in jail and take all there businesses.
> 
> I doubt Eastenders will last another 2 years at most, unless they do the right thing and bring Den back again, but frankly it wont work again unless it done very very soon. They could do it.


I totally agree they could do it

----------


## alan45

> I totally agree they could do it


Just tell me how  :Searchme:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I think by 'could', ghosthunter means they would bring him back if the sh*t hits the fan once more.  So by that law of averages, Leslie should already have his dressing room back.   :Sick:

----------


## alan45

> I think by 'could', ghosthunter means they would bring him back if the sh*t hits the fan once more.  So by that law of averages, Leslie should already have his dressing room back.


Complete with broadband access and webcam  :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

and a packet of chocolate 'fingers' on the side.

----------


## alan45

Still now that his return was rated top story in the inside soap awards it highly likely that the Elstree spindoctors are working overtime thinking up his 3rd return

----------


## Richie_lecturer

They'll write him in and kill him off in an 8 month cycle every year.  "Crisis solved" will be the message from the bosses.

----------


## Mr Humphries

He will be back I can asure you of that and whats more the public will accept it again and again! 

It is clear that he was welcomed back by the public, for EastEnders to win that award.

Your mad if you dismiss Den. EastEnders will always be remember for Den and Angie end of Story the same as Neighbours for Charline and Scott, Corrie for Ena and Else Tanner and Bet Lynch. 

The problem is EastEnders know that Den is the key to success, they flogged the Mitchells and Co to death in the 90's and to bring them back for a 2nd time is stupid the only way it will work is if you had Den back.

He can be brought back quite easily.

----------


## hayley

> He can be brought back quite easily.


Please could you explain how?

----------


## alan45

> He can be brought back quite easily.


You have said that loads of time  just tell us how

----------


## crazygirl

dens body was identified so he is dead for real so he cant be brought back this time

----------


## Mr Humphries

What ever happened about the first body that was Den and the grave after all who was that? It did not matter then did it

I alot of us can example how he could be brought back, but you have got to want to accept it and believe it

----------


## crazygirl

> What ever happened about the first body that was Den and the grave after all who was that? It did not matter then did it
> 
> I alot of us can example how he could be brought back, but you have got to want to accept it and believe it


his body wasnt identified then though was it

----------


## Mr Humphries

No of course it wasnt. They bury people all the time in graves and give them the name Den Watts and then bury Angie in on top and then dig her up to remove the body underneath and then rebury him on top.

Get real Crazy Girl

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Please could you explain how?


We would have asked the same question in 2003, but they still defied reality and did it.  Just wait for the next recession, they'll be straight on the dog and bone to him.

----------


## Mr Humphries

and what is wrong with that, because do you honestly think that the mitchells are going to improve eastenders with the same storylines of flushing ian's head down the bloody toilet again ! Behave yourselves people.

You have had the best stories just lately, because of one person ! Think about it please

----------


## alan45

:Sad:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I never said there was anything wrong with that - well technically I don't want him back AGAIN, but I agree that they have had to rely on Den and his legacy to keep the soap going these past few weeks.  Personally I have not enjoyed any of it, however I respect the opinions of those who did. 

And I agree about the Mitchells.  Messrs Harwood and Yorke may have egg on their face next year if it all backfires, and if it does, the future for EE looks very bleak indeed.

----------


## alan45

DEN was buried in 1990  brought back in a totally unbelievable an impossible storyline in 2004   do the idiots at elstree think we are as stupid as them.  It was Den who was buried therefore he was dead. As he was dead he could not come back to life as he did.  So to bring him back for a third time is nonsensical bordering on insane and shows the sheer contempt the luvvies have for the viewers

----------


## ghosthunter5487

Den could be brought back it was awhile before they filled the cement in at the vic that could be another body. He could of escaped!!!!!!

----------


## Mr Humphries

But are you going to try and understand it if I explain how Alan

----------


## alan45

> But are you going to try and understand it if I explain how Alan


If you can give me a logical explanation as to how he can make a third return then i am prepared to listen  but i cannot see how he even was able to comeback for the second time after he was buried

----------


## ghosthunter5487

It has been done before it could be done again!!!!1

----------


## alan45

> Den could be brought back it was awhile before they filled the cement in at the vic that could be another body. He could of escaped!!!!!!


You obviously know nothing about the British legal system or the coroners act

----------


## ghosthunter5487

It still could of happened.

----------


## alan45

> It still could of happened.


HOW??????????????

The body was identified and buried in 1990

----------


## Mr Humphries

Oi Alan, we never ever saw him the first time being killed we heard a shot and a splash, and he was never seen again until a body was found in the river a few years later. I dont think that the technology we have now was as good as then. When he repeared why did eastenders not lunch a police investigation as to who was buried in the same grave as Angie when he came back ??

I reckon that Chrissie and Den could have hatched a plan to frame Sam Mitchell and he could turn up in the future. Who knows that that a body could not have been buried in that cellar before Den ? 

Look Alan if you can have plane's crashing in a village, and losing a whole year in a soap to a dream, I am sure Den coming back a 3rd time wont hurt

----------


## ghosthunter5487

He still came back

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Identified by none other than Sharon Watts, Den's daughter.

EDIT:  As Alan (I know his occupation) will agree, though forensics have advanced since 1990, they were still easily efficient enough to identify the body found in the canal as Den Watts, and as I mention above, his own daughter identified him.

----------


## crazygirl

look den isnt coming back they said they wouldnt have him back he has gone for ever and ever (thank god!)

----------


## alan45

> Oi Alan, we never ever saw him the first time being killed we heard a shot and a splash, and he was never seen again until a body was found in the river a few years later. I dont think that the technology we have now was as good as then. When he repeared why did eastenders not lunch a police investigation as to who was buried in the same grave as Angie when he came back ??
> 
> I reckon that Chrissie and Den could have hatched a plan to frame Sam Mitchell and he could turn up in the future. Who knows that that a body could not have been buried in that cellar before Den ? 
> 
> Look Alan if you can have plane's crashing in a village, and losing a whole year in a soap to a dream, I am sure Den coming back a 3rd time wont hurt



Den could not have been buried unless his body was positively identified FACT

DNA and forensic evidence was available in 1990

A post mortem was carried out

The UK legal system is such that unless the body was positvely identified thenen he would not have been buried as Den Watts

So therefore the body buried was Den Watts an unless he was the risen Christ he could not have risen from the dead

----------


## crazygirl

> Den could not have been buried unless his body was positively identified FACT
> 
> DNA and forensic evidence was available in 1990
> 
> A post mortem was carried out
> 
> The UK legal system is such that unless the body was positvely identified thenen he would not have been buried as Den Watts
> 
> So therefore the body buried was Den Watts an unless he was the risen Christ he could not have risen from the dead


correct

----------


## dddMac1

den's Dead and anyway even if they could bring him back which they won't Leslie Grantham would never Agree to come back After the way he was treated

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

How can we still be discussing this???

----------


## dddMac1

> How can we still be discussing this???


Good Question

----------


## crazygirl

close this thread please!

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Yeah its getting so old now and its not gonna happen!!

----------


## alan45

> close this thread please!


No   keep it open Im still waiting for someone to come up with a realistic return for DEN  I know its impossible

----------


## Mr Humphries

Crazygirl, this thread will not be closed, you dont have to talk on it and Alan you wont see any reason about Den, so why not leave the chat

----------


## brenda1971

Den is now dead and buried

----------


## alan45

> Alan you wont see any reason about Den, so why not leave the chat


Thats obviously because there is no logical way this character can come back. Im enjoying this chat too much to leave  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mr Humphries

Ok, Alan how do you see the future of Eastenders then with out Den ?  :Ponder:

----------


## ghosthunter5487

Things change they will see that they need Den Back

----------


## Alisha

I still cant believe this discussion is still going but I'll stick my two pence worth in anyway.

For Den to still be alive now would just be stupid, stupid, stupid!  :Rotfl:  

Talk about making a mockery out of its fans and the show. If ee ran with that storyline now, tptb might as well walk around with a banner saying 'axe us now'. They will lose all credibility and I canât think of one practical and feasible way for him to come back. So what if we never saw him dug up? That doesn't minimise the fact that he is dead.

Since Chrissie buried him, we have had her talk over his grave and cry over it. She wouldn't have done that if she though he was else where. They found his body and Dennis took a DNA test which has matched Den's proving thatâs him. The body had Den's clothes! There is absolutely no way that its someone else and Den faking his death again. People were complaining about his comeback last time. However ee just about got away with it but even then the story didn't hold much water. Now though, to bring him back again would be a complete farce and make the show a laughing stock. EE have recently been getting back on track so I donât think they would sacrifice their recent success and turn around over such an over sensationalised and unrealistic plotline. You might aswell change the soaps name to Elderado.  :Lol:  

As for Eastenders without Den -well one character does not make the show! When he left the first time, the show did not flop. In fact it continued to go from strength to strength. Not long after he went, we had the phenomenon Sharongate storyline which features highly established characters, Grant, Sharon and Phil and that was the talk of the 90s. EE continued its success with Cindyâs adultery with David Wicks and then getting Ian shot. There was also Joe Wicks schizophrenia, and much more. Den was a classic character and will always be remembered for that but the show has proved to go on without him, so why not now? That was then, now is now. Let sleeping dogs lie. The show cannot move forward if the don;t continue with the characters that they have got instead of relying on thier old sucesses. I even feel a bit that way with Grant and Phil returning -but at least with Grant there is a strong reason for him to come back and its short term. EE isn't as good as it once was that I'll admit but a single character does not make or break the show. The writing is also an integral part of it and storylines should have more focus. If the scripts are good and ee develop characters accordingly, keeping them true to their characters - then it will maintain its success.

----------


## alan45

> Ok, Alan how do you see the future of Eastenders then with out Den ?


A helluva a lot better, You want him back not me.  Its up to you to convince me how webcam man can return with a credible storyline.  You know you cannot explain his return so you may as well give up now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> For Den to still be alive now would just be stupid, stupid, stupid!  
> 
> Talk about making a mockery out of its fans and the show. If ee ran with that storyline now, tptb might as well walk around with a banner saying 'axe us now'. They will lose all credibility and I canât think of one practical and feasible way for him to come back. So what if we never saw him dug up? That doesn't minimise the fact that he is dead.
> 
> Since Chrissie buried him, we have had her talk over his grave and cry over it. She wouldn't have done that if she though he was else where. They found his body and Dennis took a DNA test which has matched Den's proving thatâs him. The body had Den's clothes! .


Well posted Alisha. They insulted our (well most of us) intelligence by bringing dead den back with all its inaccuracies and stupidity. He was dead and dead he shall remain

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Ok, Alan how do you see the future of Eastenders then with out Den ?


The same, bleak.    :Sad:  

Great post Alisha btw.  Thought I'd point out though that Grunt's return may not be a one-off as you say, as he is rumoured to be reappearing permanently in 2006 - subject to a pen and paper agreement between Ross Kemp and the bosses.

----------


## Mr Humphries

Good Post Alisha, but i dont think any future story will hold up now without him. We will all have to see, but I would have a good Â£1,000 on the fact that Eastenders is pulled in the next two years unless Den is dug back up !

----------


## alan45

> Good Post Alisha, but i dont think any future story will hold up now without him. We will all have to see, but I would have a good Â£1,000 on the fact that Eastenders is pulled in the next two years unless Den is dug back up !


And equally I would put a grand on the viewers leaving in droves if TPTB at Elstree decided to insult the viewers by bringing him back for a 3rd time, This character is dead, he ceases to live il est mort ***



*** See M python parrot sketch

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes Alan, I don't think Den is pining for the fjords anymore.    :Nono:

----------


## ghosthunter5487

> Good Post Alisha, but i dont think any future story will hold up now without him. We will all have to see, but I would have a good Â£1,000 on the fact that Eastenders is pulled in the next two years unless Den is dug back up !


Eastenders needs Den Watts

----------


## lisa cullumbine

Totally Agree I Would Have Loved To Have Seen Den Watts And Johnny, Grant, Phil, Dennis & Jake All In The Square At The Same Time Would Have Made Great Viewing Gangstars Rule !

----------


## callummc

Now all them in one episode would have been ee at its best,maybe ee dont want to be no 1 again

----------


## alkalinetrio

hahaha i agree that wud have been so cool to have all them in it

----------


## Mr Humphries

At last, its what we eastenders need. I would love to see if the Scriptwriters would like him back, surely it would make there life a lot better

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Thumbsup:  FINGERS CROSSED AYE ANYTHINGS POSSIBLE

----------


## ghosthunter5487

:Thumbsup:  Fingers Crossed

----------


## Jada-GDR

I am sorry this is just way sad if den ever comes back I'll kick my tv screen in. Seriously

----------


## ghosthunter5487

You have got to admit Eastenders needs Den Watts

----------


## dddMac1

they should never of got rid of him for a second time but they can't really bring him back now would not make sense

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah Den Should NEVER EVER come back- it just make EE looks bad...  *dddMac1* they had to get rid of Den has he was naughty on the interent or EE would have lost more viewers as people will be like EE still have that dirty man.

----------


## dddMac1

we all make Mistakes

----------


## Angeltigger

What about if he was being Naughty to your children (if you have any) he went over the line

----------


## dddMac1

i don't have any kids yet but if i did and he touched them in any way i would kill him

----------


## Angeltigger

i rest my case, And you would kill him if he did anything naughty on the cam to your children

----------


## dddMac1

if he was online i would never let my kids use the Cam or look at the site

----------


## Angeltigger

Good,

----------


## Florijo

Bringing Den back for a third time would be EastEnders comitting soap suicide. EastEnders does not need Den, it had some of the greatest storylines ever seen on soap when he was 'dead' and it will again. I'm sorry but the guy is dead and buried and that is that. Easties is building itself back up again after a dreadful period in it's history and, in my opinion, anybody who seriously wants Den back is not a real EastEnders fan. I'm sorry but I have my favourite characters/actors, just like everybody, but I would never want a dead character to come back, as it would destroy the soap that I have watched for years. I just hope people who seriously want Den back are joking.

----------


## xsoftladybugx

This is getting mad, there is no way they could bring him back and i dont think they would make such a crucial mistake by doing that, they would loose the viewers they have built up during all the brilliant storylines..

----------


## ghosthunter5487

Alot of people want him back so who knows

----------


## lollymay

they cant bring him back now because the police would have to be certain it was him before they let him have a funeral - if that makes any sense

----------


## alan45

> they cant bring him back now because the police would have to be certain it was him before they let him have a funeral - if that makes any sense


Thats precisely why he should NOT have came back last year. Den was shot whilst strolling along the canal, the body was recovered from the canal, the body was identified, a post mortem carried out and DENIS WATTS was dead and buried.  He will not and cannot come back.  :Wal2l:

----------


## pops110874

> Thats precisely why he should NOT have came back last year. Den was shot whilst strolling along the canal, the body was recovered from the canal, the body was identified, a post mortem carried out and DENIS WATTS was dead and buried.  He will not and cannot come back.


Well said....  :Cheer:  

Any attempt of a den return would provoke an outcry by the fans - the first time he came back was just barely plausible, a second would be extremley far fetched and i dont think the bbc would allow its number one programme to sink to such depths.

It probably was a mistake to kill den off - he was a great character and would have had some brill potential storylines - but its happened now and I think everyone has to accept, he wont be returning....

----------


## JustJodi

> Well said....  
> 
> Any attempt of a den return would provoke an outcry by the fans - the first time he came back was just barely plausible, a second would be extremley far fetched and i dont think the bbc would allow its number one programme to sink to such depths.
> 
> It probably was a mistake to kill den off - he was a great character and would have had some brill potential storylines - but its happened now and I think everyone has to accept, he wont be returning....


*Lets HOPE BBC does not get so DESPERATE that they will RAISE another character from the grave...Ok they brought Den back last year,, story line was brill up until his  untimely death ( cos Leslie was a bad boy.. gimme a bloody break,, alot of the stars did WORSE)*
*But for the time being  let DEN WATTS rest in peace...he played his part and did well for the show while he was on,, but for now,, MOVE ON and forget the guy .....hes DEAD*

----------


## Mr Humphries

Look Alan & Co these boards are about opinions right or wrong! Quite frankly no one would care if he came back, no one would swtich off not even you. He was good tv unreal or not. The bloody mitchells are crap, unless they have Den to fight with end off.

----------


## xsoftladybugx

> Look Alan & Co these boards are about opinions right or wrong! Quite frankly no one would care if he came back, no one would swtich off not even you. He was good tv unreal or not. The bloody mitchells are crap, unless they have Den to fight with end off.


angry lol!!

----------


## ghosthunter5487

It was a mistake to kill Den off, will the BBC ever realise what a big mistake they made for the show.

----------


## alan45

> It was a mistake to kill Den off, will the BBC ever realise what a big mistake they made for the show.


The first mistake was made when they killed him off on the banks of the grand walford canal. The second mistake was bringing him back with the implausible storyline.

----------


## pops110874

> Look Alan & Co these boards are about opinions right or wrong! Quite frankly no one would care if he came back, no one would swtich off not even you. He was good tv unreal or not. The bloody mitchells are crap, unless they have Den to fight with end off.


I disagree.

I think a lot of people would take issue if den was brought back again - its just too far fetched and like i said i just dont think the bbc would consider it as an option.

Also, would have loved to see the den meeting all the mitchells, im sure he would have had some interesting exchanges with grant.

----------


## littlemo

> What about if he was being Naughty to your children (if you have any) he went over the line


The person that Leslie was talking to on the internet was an adult woman. It wasn't a case of child pornography or paedophilia, that would be a criminal offence, what Leslie did wasn't. I agree that he behaved badly to the cast, and the fact that he did what he did at the BBC, was humiliating for everybody, but I don't think he's dangerous. I think it would have been very much like the Steve Mcfadden incident if it hadn't have taken place at the BBC. Just something that was swept under the carpet.  

Den would never be brought back to the square because he's dead, and you can't kill somebody twice and bring them back, it would be unbelievable. But I do think the BBC have buried the hatchet with him because he has been on a few EE Revealed's.

----------


## JustJodi

*Maybe it is time to CLOSE this thread...it has been going in circles for a month or so now,, we all agreee to disagree what should have been done with Den's character.. time to let the old boy finish decomposing in his grave and stay there*

----------


## ghosthunter5487

> *Maybe it is time to CLOSE this thread...it has been going in circles for a month or so now,, we all agreee to disagree what should have been done with Den's character.. time to let the old boy finish decomposing in his grave and stay there*


Why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! some people like me may still want to discuss it.

----------


## JustJodi

> Why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! some people like me may still want to discuss it.


GH... cos the dude is DEADER THAN A DOOR NAIL LOL.. gee whiz  let the old codger rest in peace  hee hee,, aw seriously.. I was joking,, have fun discussing old Leslie !!! :Rotfl:

----------


## Debs

> *Maybe it is time to CLOSE this thread...it has been going in circles for a month or so now,, we all agreee to disagree what should have been done with Den's character.. time to let the old boy finish decomposing in his grave and stay there*


 
I agree i think he is most definalty 100% dead and gone on!! he is 6 foot under and i think it safe to say it was deffo him in that coffin after last tiem i think the police would make 100% sure dont you???

and if he does return in a dream or as a ghost or something i will not watch EE ever again

----------


## Jade

Yep time to close, and way over due!

Closing!

----------

